# Oh Dear, Oh Dear. Am I being Pernickity?



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

I have been keeping the communication between myself and Swift private up until now to give them a chance to put matters right, but I seem to have reached a stalemate.

My van has been back at the Swift factory for floor repairs which have been completed very professionally. However, while my van was away from me the front bumper has mysteriously lost blotches of grey paint. It looks like the sort of damage that can occur with over enthusiastic pressure washing. See picture below.

I have emailed Kath and Lynsey and although they have not admitted liability, they agreed to send me a touch-in paint - so far so good  

Problem is - my van is a Brownhills special with a GREY front bumper - not the usual black or white. So several weeks later, numerous emails, and a touch-in paint pot arrived - White! 8O 

Lynsey promised to get it sorted after the factory summer holiday, and today my wife got a phone call from Swift to say that they cannot supply GREY paint as the bumpers come to them already painted. 

So, now what do I do? Has anybody else managed to get a Grey touch-in paint for their front bumper?

Shall I just leave the blotches? Paint it all White?


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I am afraid that I can't help you. Mine are white and seem to be damaged quite easily, sheep rubbing against it brought the surface paint off. Fortunately mine are white. Hope that you find a suitable touch up.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

er, how about asking our good friends at B'hills? A goodwill paint touch up would be very much appreciated - show they care 8)


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Halford's do a touch up service   


According to their brochures inshop, they can match most paints shades.

There are also franchises that do this.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Charisma

To get a good quality repair that's invisible and permanent you really need an expert to sort it. Look in the yellow pages for a bumper repairer, there are lots of them about, here's an example:
http://www.chipsaway.co.uk/

I would estimate that it should cost about £50 to £100 for the damage in the photo and the repair will be completely invisible, they should be able to match the paint from the mixing system that they carry around. You could then ask Swift if they would meet the cost or contribute towards it.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I'd agree with Ken but possibly a bit more cost wise;

A few years ago a brick wall jumped out unannounced and scraped the silver colour coded front bumper of our previous van, a Mobilvetta. No one from the importers knew/could be bothered to find out the correct colour but my local garage easily matched it and did the repair for just under £100. You couldn't tell it had been done unless you looked really close.

pete


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Paint*

Charisma

We did make a mistake when we sent out the white touch up paint.

When we investigated this mistake we found that we do not supply the grey paint and have never supplied it. There are very strict health and safety rules around us stocking and selling paint, so if it is not available as a touch up pen we do not supply paint at all.

However, I didnt think that we had left you high and dry as we suggested that you should take it to a local body shop repairer to be matched up and repaired.

I would expect to get an invoice from the repairer.

Regards
Kath


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Charisma,

Well you can't ask for better service than that!

Chris


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> I would expect to get an invoice from the repairer.
> 
> Regards
> Kath


Swifts service gets better and better, i wonder why many more manufactures and dealers do not take a leaf out of Swifts customer care programme.

Bob


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

That is a very good response especially as it must be difficult to prove where or how the damage occurred. It could so easily have been caused by debris on the road.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Paint*



SwiftGroup said:


> However, I didnt think that we had left you high and dry as we suggested that you should take it to a local body shop repairer to be matched up and repaired.
> 
> I would expect to get an invoice from the repairer.
> 
> ...


Hi Kath. That is very generous. I was left with the impression that Swift could not supply a touch-in stick and that it would be up to me to sort it out locally. I did not realise that you meant for me to send Swift the bill.

We are going away for a couple of weeks soon, so will get it done when we get back. Chips Away looks good, so I think I'll contact them.

Thanks again

Charisma (Dave)


----------



## Heritage (Jun 29, 2006)

Yet again a stunning response from Swift to a customers concerns. It is nice to know that there is a company that is truly dedicated to total customer satisfaction. I don't think we would risk buying from another manufacturer, having experienced brilliant aftersales from Swift and reading the response to concerns, from Swift, to it's customers on this forum.

Well done yet again Swift.

Roy & Barbara


----------

